# Low level lighting query



## everlast (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi 
Im looking for some advice on altering my current light setup (perhaps a matter of merely changing bulbs??)

I currently use 2 x 54 watt T5 HO daylight bulbs in a 48"" lighting setup, I have vallisneria growing in the tank and when lights are on it is unrelentingly bright!

My current fish stocking would without question benefit from a more subdued lighting approach and I would subsequently replace the vall with a plant preferring low level lighting.

Any advice on exactly what would be the best way to achieve this would be greatly appreciated. :thumb:

(oh btw my tank is 45 cm deep)


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

You could raise the light above the tank, or replace 1 bulb with an actinic or something like that. The only other options involve replacing the fixture with something like a single tube, or a cheap LED setup. You could try a shorter fixture and move the lower light plants to the darker edges. Will the fixture work missing a bulb worth a try...


----------



## pancakeloach (Feb 4, 2008)

That is a craaaaaaaaaaazy amount of light!  Additional option: sell the T5HO fixture for $$ and go pick up a cheap T-8 fixture instead.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have the same setup on the same sized tank, and I don't find the lighting to be excessive at all. I get great growth from my java fern, anubias and crpyts without any CO2.

How about adding some floating plants to provide some shading? They have the added benefit of sucking up nitrates.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

The idea of adding floating plants is a great one. Besides that, when I used florescent lighting (I now have LED) I would wrap segments of the bulbs with foil to block out the light in areas. You can play around with how much coverage to add and you can create some cool effects by doing so as well..


----------



## everlast (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for input guys......yeah I did formerly use a ton of frogbit on top but in a recent move most of it died away with only a few plants remaining ....Im being patient with it ......really worked well previously 

Ok I have aded some black insulating tape on inside acrylic sheet of light fitment which has helped alot......loads more shadow and shade. Gonna throw in some more branches and beech leaves.

On the LED front..I do use a single LED daylight lamp on my angel breeder tank and yeah they are really nice and subdued....Ill go with the black tape idea for now till I have some spare pennies to spend.
Would ideally like a subdued daylight LED setup with a moonlight spot LED option for night time.
Any recommendations at reasonable cost for this type of idea (55 inches long, 17 inches deep) 
Thanks again guys


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Check out the beamswork LEDs. They make some 6500k versions that are great for plants. However, I have actually heard that blue lightening sin't great for plants-it makes them look unnaturally blue-and most LEDs with moonlights don't have a separate control for the moonlights. Meaning, you can turn on all the lights, just the moonlights are nothing. Some of the beamswork work plant LEDs do have a starlight mode in which just a few of the 6500k LEDs are on providing a similar effect without the blue.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Whats the kelvin rating of the bulbs in your t5ho? Your frogbit will grow like crazy. You wont need anything else to block light. Get ready to be throwing the stuff away all the time lol.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I've never had frogsbit survive in my cichlid tanks, always figured it was something to do with pH and hardness. The planted tanks that are closer to neutral grow it like mad.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Just a random thought here, but maybe a regular T5 will work in the T5HO fixture? I don't know I've never tried it...


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Naw, other then the electrical aspect, the pins are much smaller gapped in a t5ho, then they are on a normal t5.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

A T5 HO Dual is way past low light. You want to figure out what the PAR rating of your fixture is at your depth of your tank. Low light is roughly 40-70 par. Once you get to the 100s you would need to add CO2 to the system


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

You could also try putting window screen on the bottoms of the bulbs. I heard that helps cut down light


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Eh depends, i think he has a 75g, and i used 2x regular t5 daylight bulbs on this tank (55g), and did well. I only saw val's mentioned which should be alright. If the light has a reflector, and the bulb is decent they should do ok.
Sorry for the crappy pic quality it was with my old cell phone lol


----------

